# Galaxias and Tiger Snakes (Wilsons Prom)



## saratoga (Jun 5, 2011)

I know many herpers are also interested in native fish so I will post this video here; and it does briefly (very briefly) include a Tiger Snake!

This is what happens when you take your eyes off the ball. 

I thought it was too hot to see snakes ( I'd given up on snakes so was filming fish!) but when I arrived home in the evening and checked the video from the day I saw that a Tiger Snake had swum through my view!

What's the chance of that? the size of the area I was filming was only about 15cm by about 9cm zoomed in and the only snake I see all day swims through it without me seeing it!!

You can see the video here
YouTube - ‪Galaxias and Tiger Snakes‬&rlm;


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 5, 2011)

Unlucky. Nice fishies though.


----------



## grizz (Jun 5, 2011)

I liked the RBBS in another clip.


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL! Just missed it. 

Nice clear footage too


----------



## eipper (Jun 5, 2011)

great stuff greg


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 5, 2011)

just a quick dark lash there


----------

